# 1959 oliver 550??



## jasolo44 (Sep 13, 2011)

i am looking to buy an old tractor for use and i have been doing alot of searching. i first came across the ford 8n tractors and then a 1950 Harry Ferguson and now a 1959 oliver 550 just went out for sale. i not too familiar with the oliver. the 550 seems to be in the best condition of all the tractors i have been looking at and has the most power and it even has a price same to the other tractors. if you know much about oliver tractors, i would great appreciate all info before i go and purchase one.


----------



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an oliver 550 and 8N ford. I love the oliver for the ease of handling, power, and pto that is independent whereas the ford isn't. When you push the clutch in on the ford, you lose the hydraulics until you engage the clutch again. Go for the Oliver 550 and you won't be sorry. In my humble opinion, you can't beat the 550 for the best utility tractor. read this article. Yesterday's Tractors - Oliver 550 Purchaser Checklist


----------

